# Could one of you lovelies help me with an image?



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

My friend picked up a jones KH 588 manual knitting machine tonight and brought it over for me to try and help her figure out how to put it together. :shock: 
I have googled for the instructions but can i heck figure them out,
would one of you please aid me by putting an image of your assembled machine here for me to scrutanise and see if i can get the gist of how these bits go together...
if i have something more visual to go off it may help me/us greatly  

hope someone can help.. it's driving me NUTS :evil:


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

See if this helps you

ftp://ftp.brother.ca/MANUELS_MANUALS/English/KNITTING_MACHINE/KH588-UG.pdf


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you  i'm downloading it now, fingers crossed


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Kate you are a star :thumbup: i've just looked through the manual and it's exactly what we needed, my friend will be over the moon, so on her behalf (and for the sake of my sanity)i sincerely thank you xx 
there are also extra bits included that we are not sure of too but i'll get pics tomorrow and see if they can be named .


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

You're Welcome


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

crochet_away said:


> Kate you are a star :thumbup: i've just looked through the manual and it's exactly what we needed, my friend will be over the moon, so on her behalf (and for the sake of my sanity)i sincerely thank you xx
> there are also extra bits included that we are not sure of too but i'll get pics tomorrow and see if they can be named .


My last machine purchase came with extra bits that I had never seen before...  It's all an adventure!


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

It certainly is rather her than me though i think for now i'll just stick to my needles and crochet hooks lol... 
just waiting for my friend to turn up now so we can have a go at putting it together,
hmmm if you hear screeming it's just me hahaha


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

crochet_away said:


> It certainly is rather her than me though i think for now i'll just stick to my needles and crochet hooks lol...
> just waiting for my friend to turn up now so we can have a go at putting it together,
> hmmm if you hear screeming it's just me hahaha


Knitting machines are a totally different art than using the needles. There is definitely a learning curve to it and there will be lots of frustration at first but the thing about it is...When you finally get it you will ask yourself, "Why didn't I get it the first time?" :lol: :lol:


----------



## beverlyniland (May 23, 2011)

Hi,Have sent you a PM.Beverly


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

I own a 588......Made in 1969... It is a manual, standard gauge machine.....with an 8 push-button /lever patterning system ....Has a main carriage and a lace carriage(far left side in picture)....Does excellent knitted lace....Also does fair isle, tuck, slip, weaving....
Not sure what condition yours is in but you should clean and oil it (check your manual).....and it will probably need sponge bar replaced (again,check your manual)
...In the picture....ignore the board and C-clamps under the machine (my sister cut the clamps...and this is my solution until I get new ones).........The second picture is of a book that is invaluable for this machine......if you can find one!......It has 379 pages of stitch patterns, patterns and the machine operation/settings for those patterns.............If you need any assist ...or more photos ...just PM me.......


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Tallie9, you have a beautiful KH588 It is one of the brightest cleanest vintage KMs I've seen a picture of. You obviously appreciate your treasure keeping it in such wonderful condition. Have you considered acquiring a ribber for it? Do you have a copy of the book, "Hand Manipulated Stitches"? I have intended to look at the manual for this push button model to see how the patterns are selected and how many are available...Kudos to you and welcome to our knitting site


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Kate.....Thank you....Happy to be here.....I draw inspiration from sites like these...many talented people here.....I do not hand knit and only crochet when I have to.. Machine knitting more my thing....The 588 was bought in 1972 and passed down to me thru 2 sisters...Still looking for a ribber(there are 3 that will fit)..I've even downloaded the manuals in hopes of finding one....Yes..I do have "Hand Manipulating Stitches"........The Brother pattern Book that I mentioned above has numerous stitch patterns...was specifically created for the 8 button machine...and the book is more available than I thought(can be found on Amazon and ebay) .......Kate....are you a machine knitter?.....If so........on what machine(s)? ...I recently bought 2 knitting machines from a lady......so I've been playing with those..


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for that Tallie, most helpful indeed seeing one actually put together, the manual that kate pointed me to was really helpful too much more descriptive than the one i found..
if i have any more bother i'll take you up on your offer of the PM,
That is exactly the reason i love this place too, so many helpful people at hand.


----------



## mozey50 (Mar 22, 2011)

here is a video on you tube showing how to set up a brother knitting machine 




hope this is helpful and you will also find more knitting machine video's for brother down the side of the page


----------



## funkysfinest (Dec 6, 2012)

hi this link is now dead  i too have just bought one of these vintage machines, it looks in pristine condition, id love to be able too play with my new toy. can you please reupload or point me in the direction of another active pdf? thanks in advance


----------



## beverlyniland (May 23, 2011)

I have sent a Pm to you Re KH588


----------

